# melting point of regular pink fiberglass



## rmcfall

Does anyone know what temperature is needed to melt regular pink fiberglass?  
And no, I am not considering using regular fiberglass for a liner.  Just pure curiosity here.


----------



## elkimmeg

Actually owens corning dies their fiberglass pink  it really is white Jon mansvill uses yellow


----------



## elkimmeg

common fiberglass insulation has a melting point of 1300 degrees and a boiling point of 1000 degres Considering a chimney fire exceeds 1700 degrees, fiberglass does not afford  block off area protection 
Mineral wool  melting point is 2000 degrees

 Don't know if this is what your are looking for  Mo Heat told me once  not to leave one post behind 

 well I tried


----------



## lnh62

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> common fiberglass insulation has a melting point of 1300 degrees and a boiling point of 1000 degres Considering a chimney fire exceeds 1700 degrees, fiberglass does not afford  block off area protection
> Mineral wool  melting point is 2000 degrees



Are those degrees F or C?

Would expanded vermiculite work OK as a chimney insulation material?  I believe it's melting point is somewhere around 2400F.


----------



## webbie

The type of Fg used for home insulation has glues and binder in it that seem to reduce the temp rating.

From my experience, it is only good up until about 700 degrees before it starts changing composition. 

Rock and mineral wool can be had in quantity at certain drywall supply houses - just FYI. Although this is usually rated lower than kaowool, it is good for well over 1,000 degrees F (I think to 1500-1700) which is dang hot!


----------



## Corey

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> common fiberglass insulation has a melting point of 1300 degrees and a boiling point of 1000 degres  [snip]
> well I tried



How can the insulation boil at 1000 and melt at 1300?  Maybe something is reversed here?

Corey


----------



## tjg911

My 1st house came with an old pot bellied stove. There was a date of either 1909 or 1929 on it and the window was mica. The base was cast iron and it had a moderate sized hole in it. I was told to plug the hole with fg insulation. I thought the heat would would melt the fg insulation but it worked just fine. I burned coal and wood in that stove and as you know coal burns a lot hotter.

Tom


----------



## rmcfall

those numbers are what I was curious about.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## elkimmeg

I want to  add to what Web said he is correct adhiesives are added to the manufacturing process and other material that lowers the melting point of what I stated

 I also errored in the process of melting the silicas into fiberglass strands metals are added to make the strans appear pink
 John Mansvill insulation is white not yellow and Certanteed is yellow


----------



## Gooserider

lnh said:
			
		

> elkimmeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> common fiberglass insulation has a melting point of 1300 degrees and a boiling point of 1000 degres Considering a chimney fire exceeds 1700 degrees, fiberglass does not afford  block off area protection
> Mineral wool  melting point is 2000 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those degrees F or C?
> 
> Would expanded vermiculite work OK as a chimney insulation material?  I believe it's melting point is somewhere around 2400F.
Click to expand...


I'm sure Elk will correct me if I'm wrong, but some of the other threads have mentioned that some of the "pour in" liner insulation kits are made with vermiculite....  Some have even pointed out that you can get vermiculite at your local garden center, but I don't know if it's the same stuff or if it would have other combustible material mixed in with it that would be bad news to use for that application.

 Gooserider


----------



## Beanscoot

I came across this old post in a search for something else.  Several times I have put chunks of fiberglass insulation in my woodstove and it slowly melts and fuses to make compact clinker type slag.  This was not in abnormally hot fires either.


----------



## MishMouse

Beanscoot said:
			
		

> I came across this old post in a search for something else. Several times I have put chunks of fiberglass insulation in my woodstove and it slowly melts and fuses to make compact clinker type slag. This was not in abnormally hot fires either.



Probably not a good idea for you, your wood stove, your chimney or anyone who lives near you to burn fiberglass insulation in your wood stove. :sick:


----------



## Beanscoot

Fiberglass doesn't burn; it's glass.  It melts.  As a hazard, it rates about the same as "burning" chunks of fire bricks in your stove.  That said, I'm not recommending for or against others to melt it in their stoves.

Think of the children.


----------

